# Indian Citizens in Leon and/or Guanajuato



## tmayur21 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Are there any Indian citizens living in Guanajuato and/or Leon?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

i've never seem any in either place, but that doesn't mean there are not any. Good luck. Maybe the Guanajuato Forum could help. Google gtolist.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

This brief Google article says that the vast majority of Indian citizens living in Mexico live in Mexico City: Indian immigration to Mexico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes there are a few families in Gudalajara , their communiy is small in Mexico and they live in Mexico City as a rule.


----------

